# Installation von Ubuntu auf meinem Notebook



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Schönen Nachmittag allerseits! 

Ich hab mir ein neues Notebook gekauft, und zwar ein Acer Travelmate P643. Das Teil soll für das Studium herhalten und ich hatte geplant, wie auch schon bei meinem Desktop ein DualBoot-System mit Linux und Windows zu installieren. Da ich bisher recht gute Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu und seinen Abwandlungen gemacht habe, wollte ich zunächst Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in 64 Bit installieren. Die Installation hat auch wunderbar geklappt, allerdings startet beim Hochfahren nicht der GRUB, sondern nach wie vor der Windows 7 Loader.
Die Festplatte war ursprünglich in drei Partitionen unterteilt:
1x Windows Recovery (ca. 13GB)
1x Windows 7 Loader
1x Windows 7 Daten

Ich hab dann erstmal die Windows 7 Datenpartition aufgespalten und eine ext4-Partition für / und eine für /home eingerichtet. Bei der mehrfachen Installation habe ich einmal versucht, GRUB direkt auf der Festplatte, in der "Windows 7 Loader"-Partition und einmal in einer eigenen /boot-Partition zu installieren, doch keiner dieser Wege funktionierte.

Weiß jemand von euch weiter, was ich tun könnte? Ich vermute, dass ich den Windows 7 Loader löschen und durch GRUB ersetzen muss, aber ich bin mir dessen nicht ganz sicher, da frag ich lieber noch mal nach 
Gibt es da einen verlässlichen Weg, ohne dass ich mein System gefährde? Gut, so schlimm wäre das nicht, ich hab mir mittlerweile Recoverydiscs gebrannt, abe es wäre eben unschön, alles noch mal zu installieren...

Ich hoffe, jemand weiß eine Lösung.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Schönes Wochenende noch,
gRU? cAPS


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2012)

Kannst du mal in die Live CD von Ubuntu starten und dann "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" im Terminal eingeben. In fdisk dann den Befehl "p" (print) eingeben und den Output mal hier im Code-Tag einfügen, dann lässt es sich leichter nachvollziehen, wie deine Platte nun aussieht. Aus fdisk kannst du dann mit "q" wieder raus. Da nix geschrieben wird erstmal völlig ungefährlich.

Die Installation von Windows oder Ubuntu gefährdest du bei Bootloader Installationen generell nicht. Da wird ein kleiner Code ganz an den Anfang der Platte geschrieben und dann für deine deine Partition wo /boot drauf ist der "Bios bootable" Flag gesetzt. Von syslinux kenne ich es so, dass man zum Windows booten einfach nur ein Chainload Modul auskommentiert und dann die Partition angibt wo Windows anfägt hd0 2 z.B. (erste Festplatte zweite Partition, wobei die Windows Partition nicht bootbar geflagged sein muss muss). Also wirst du aus der Live CD nochmal grub installieren müssen und gegebenfalls den Bootflag für deine Linux Parition setzen auf der /boot ist.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Okay. Wenn ich das Ausfuehre, kommt folgendes

```
Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x713adb37

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1            2048    28674047    14336000   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE
/dev/sda2   *    28674048    28878847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda3        28878848  1005441347   488281250    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda4      1005443070  1465147391   229852161    5  Extended
Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
/dev/sda5      1457215488  1465147391     3965952   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda6      1005443072  1007394815      975872   83  Linux
/dev/sda7      1007396864  1056223231    24413184   83  Linux
/dev/sda8      1056225280  1457207295   200491008   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```

EDIT
wie setze ich denn eine Bootflag? 
Das ist etwas neu 

EDIT2:
Sorry, ich hab grad noch mit dem englischen Tastaturlayout zu kaempfen...


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2012)

Mache das mal in "["code] <einfügen> [/"code] ohne die Anführungszeichnen.
Wirst es wohl nochmal frisch aus dem Terminal kopieren müssen damit es dann auch so hier erscheint.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Alles klar. Passt das oben?


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2012)

Bootflag lässt sich am einfachsten mit gparted Live CD ändern (hat ne GUI) geht aber auch mit der Ubuntu CD und Grub, bloss bin ich mit Grub nicht so bewandert. Nachdem die Bootflag auf eine der letzten 3 (je nachdem wo /boot drauf ist) gesetzt wurde muss noch der Code in den MBR der Platte geschrieben werden. wahrscheinlich.

Persönlich bin ich dazu übergegangen die Anzahl der Partitionen auf ein Minimum zu redzieren. Ich habe z.B. keine Swap Partition (lässt sich wenn man braucht durch eine swapfile ersetzen) kein /boot und keine seperate /home Partition.
Nur die Festplatte in sda1 (Linux ext4) und sda2 (Windows NTFS) unterteilt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Alles klar, dann zieh' ich mir kurz GParted.
Könntest Du mir noch erklären, was ich da nun schrittweise machen muss? Das wäre echt super. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2012)

Die GParted CD ist eigentlich narren sicher. Solang du da keine Partitionen Resizes und die Änderungen schreiben lässt und nur die Flags änderst in dem du auf die Partition klickst und die Haken anders setzt in den Eigenschaften kannst du nicht viel kaputt machen. Guck dort einfach mal wie die Konfiguration deiner zweiten Partition aussieht wo gerade "Boot" gesetzt ist.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Oookay, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 
Ich erstell jetzt mal nen bootfähigen Stick mit GParten und melde mich nochmal, wenn ich alles hinter mir habe.
Dankeschön! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2012)

Auf jedenfall hier auch mal gründlich lesen:
GRUB
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung


----------



## Dragonix (1. September 2012)

Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass es am boot Flag liegt (das bootflag könntest du übrigens auch mit (c)fdisk setzen), das sollte Grub auch ohne schaffen. Ich denk eher, dass da bei der Installation von Grub was schiefgegangen ist. Eventuell mal das GRUB probieren.
Wäre es eventuell möglich, dass du Bios "Legacy" und EFI gemischt hast? Da hab ich persönlich zu wenig Erfahrung mit, aber da fdisk diesbezüglich keinen Fehler ausgibt, ist zumindest Windows übers "Bios" und nicht EFI (wenn dein Notebook überhaupt ein UEFI hat?!) installiert (Windows akzeptiert nur MBR/Bios oder GPT/EFI - Linux kann da beliebige Konfigurationen; und fdisk mault glaub ich bei GPT rum). Was ich mir jetzt vorstellen könnte (ob das möglich ist weiß ich aber nicht!) ist, dass sich Grub in's EFI geschrieben hat, dein Bios aber weiterhin Legacy Bios lädt - falls dein Notebook ein UEFI hat, da mal in den Bootprioritäten schauen...

Da war wohl jemand schneller...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Mein Notebook hat noch ein traditionelles BIOS, kein UEFI. Mit "Legancy" hab ich jetzt auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Dragonix (1. September 2012)

Ne, wenn dein Notebook ein traditionelles BIOS hat kannste den kompletten zweiten Absatz von meinem Post knicken (hät ich auch für arg unwahrscheinlich gehalten, aber was solls).
Dann machs mal so wie blackout24 gesagt hat: Boot Flag setzen und grub neu drüberbügeln...

Fehlt eigentlich in deiner Auflistung nicht Steam?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Ich hab ja noch ein obligatorisches "..." dahinter gesetzt, aber du hast Recht


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Okay, ich hab gerade was ganz banales festgestellt.
Als ich bei einer erneuten Installation (wollte was umstellen, was sich im Nachhinein als Schwachsinnig herausgestellt hat) das Partitionierungsmenü aufgerufen habe, hab ich gemerkt, dass die Windows 7- Partition quasi im Voraus als /boot geflagt war. daher schätze ich, dass das ganze Problem daran lag. Jetzt ist sie als /windows geflagt, mal schauen, ob das was hilft.
EDIT: okay, hat nix geholfen^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2012)

Also, ich hab jetzt dem Rechner über GPartEd "befohlen", die /-Partition von Linux zu booten. Das Ergebnis war dann eine Fehlermeldung in Form von "No Operating System found"
Ist da noch was zu machen?^^


----------



## Jimini (2. September 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Also, ich hab jetzt dem Rechner über GPartEd "befohlen", die /-Partition von Linux zu booten. Das Ergebnis war dann eine Fehlermeldung in Form von "No Operating System found"
> Ist da noch was zu machen?^^


 Was genau hast du denn gemacht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (2. September 2012)

Du musst wie gesagt den Bootloader nochmal in den MBR schreiben. 

GRUB
Mach Methode 3. Mit "lsblk" im Live System kannst du am einfachsten Herausfinden, welche Partion was ist anhand der Größe und dann die Befehle entsprechend abändern, wo sda2 benutzt wurde deine root Partition wo sda3 benutzt wurde deine /boot Partition falls du eine seperate hast sonst reicht root aus, da auf dieser dann auch /boot ist.

Solange du in ein Live System Booten kannst, kannst du immer alles retten.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Du musst wie gesagt den Bootloader nochmal in den MBR schreiben.
> 
> GRUB
> Mach Methode 3. Mit "lsblk" im Live System kannst du am einfachsten Herausfinden, welche Partion was ist anhand der Größe und dann die Befehle entsprechend abändern, wo sda2 benutzt wurde deine root Partition wo sda3 benutzt wurde deine /boot Partition falls du eine seperate hast sonst reicht root aus, da auf dieser dann auch /boot ist.
> ...



Alles klar, ich hab mal diese Methode versucht und GRUB neu auf der /boot-Partition installiert. Naja, das Terminal hat mir erzählt, dass alles passt (GRUB wurde installiert, alle Betriebssysteme wurden richtig gefunden, alles paletti), nur funktionieren tut es immer noch nicht.
Ich hab die Bootflag dann auf die /boot-Partition gesetzt und er macht... nichts.
Am Anfang versucht er noch warum auch immer eine IP-Adresse per DHCP über das Wlan anzufordern, diesen Vorgang brech ich ab (weil ich kein WLan nutze) und danach wird der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts passiert.
Ich hab auch nochmal versucht, die Bootflag direkt auf die /-Partition von Ubuntu zu setzten, da ist dann aber selbiges passiert...
Naja, langsam verlässt mich die Logik^^
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Dragonix (3. September 2012)

Mach mal Methode 6 (obiger Link).
Gleich eine Warnung vorweg: Die Syntax muss auf's Leerzeichen genau passen!!! "root(...)" akzeptiert er nicht, "root (...)" ist richtig. Das selbe: Zwischen den Kommas darf kein Leerzeichen sein etc - als ich das erste mal gentoo aufgesetzt hab, bin ich daran verzweifelt . Mit tab bekommst auto Vervollständigung/Vorschläge. Auch interessant: sda1 = (hd0,0), sda2 = (hd0,1) etc. 

Und schau, ob "find /boot/grub/stage1" wirklich die Partition angibt, auf den der Bootloader soll (also wo die Dateien von Grub sind). Wenn ich dein Partitionlayout richtig interpretiere, müsste das sda6 = hd0,5 sein. Aber das müsste passen. Wenn grub seine Dateien nicht finden würde, würdest du einen schönen Fehler bekommen. Irgendwie schafft's grub scheinbar nicht, sich in den MBR zu schreiben - weiß jemand, ob es da irgendeinen Schutz im Bios gibt!? Bilde mir ein sowas mal im Zusammenhang mit Viren gelesen zu haben, aber da würde ich jetzt nix drauf Wetten (kannst ja mal selber im Bios schauen, irgendwie sowas wie MBR Protection, Boot Virus Protection oder sowas...)

Das wird!!!
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. September 2012)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Mach mal Methode 6 (obiger Link).
> Gleich eine Warnung vorweg: Die Syntax muss auf's Leerzeichen genau passen!!! "root(...)" akzeptiert er nicht, "root (...)" ist richtig. Das selbe: Zwischen den Kommas darf kein Leerzeichen sein etc - als ich das erste mal gentoo aufgesetzt hab, bin ich daran verzweifelt . Mit tab bekommst auto Vervollständigung/Vorschläge. Auch interessant: sda1 = (hd0,0), sda2 = (hd0,1) etc.
> 
> Und schau, ob "find /boot/grub/stage1" wirklich die Partition angibt, auf den der Bootloader soll (also wo die Dateien von Grub sind). Wenn ich dein Partitionlayout richtig interpretiere, müsste das sda6 = hd0,5 sein. Aber das müsste passen. Wenn grub seine Dateien nicht finden würde, würdest du einen schönen Fehler bekommen. Irgendwie schafft's grub scheinbar nicht, sich in den MBR zu schreiben - weiß jemand, ob es da irgendeinen Schutz im Bios gibt!? Bilde mir ein sowas mal im Zusammenhang mit Viren gelesen zu haben, aber da würde ich jetzt nix drauf Wetten (kannst ja mal selber im Bios schauen, irgendwie sowas wie MBR Protection, Boot Virus Protection oder sowas...)
> ...



Heyhey 
Also, ich war die letzten Tage beschaeftigt und werde mich da nun hintrauen. Ich sag dann, ob mein Ansinnen mit Erfolg gekroent war 
Danke vorweg schon mal 
EDIT: den Befehl "sudo grub" gibt es bei mir nicht...
EDIT 2: ich glaube, ich sollte GRUB nochmal komplett neu installieren^^
Bei mir geht das ganze Unterfangen gerade etwas im Chaos verloren. Das mach ich aber spaeter, aktuell muss ich noch was erledigen.


----------

